# Leafhopper lately



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm wondering the Alfalfa was cut 2 weeks ago if I should kind of plan on spraying leafhopper. According to the little bit of scouting I did they are not near as strong as what they were earlier. We got 17 inch of rain last week and it might dry off just enough before the next four days of rain start Monday afternoon... I'm wondering how strong your leafhopper pressure might be yet


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

None atm, was mighty dry before we had 5 inches.

Scouted this morning and zero for now, might change in a hurry though


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hoppers seem to be very mild here this year. I didn't even bother to spray 2nd and 3rd cuttings.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just starting here.

Ralph


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Maybe the bugs drowned I know we had a lot of rain in a short period of time.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Leafhoppers have been pretty strong here this summer. At first I thought there were not enough to cause a problem on 3rd cut so I didn't spray......big mistake and the population exploded and hurt the yield pretty hard. I sprayed the regrowth about 10 days later and they were already back on it in large numbers. Now I'm just waiting on the armyworms to show up.....they are already in full force in South Georgia. Maybe they will hold off until I get 4th cut made.

Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It sure is hard to understand these situations.....how I am not bothered by hoppers as bad this year and yet just across the Smoky mountains Hayden is heavily troubled. I guess I better keep a real close eye out for them as a odd strong Eastern wind can dump the little devils over here on me. I have not been bothered with worms now for a couple of years....but it can happen at any time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> It sure is hard to understand these situations.....how I am not bothered by hoppers as bad this year and yet just across the Smoky mountains Hayden is heavily troubled. I guess I better keep a real close eye out for them as a odd strong Eastern wind can dump the little devils over here on me. I have not been bothered with worms now for a couple of years....but it can happen at any time.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Army worms seem to come in cycles of every other year here. Had them bad in 14 and 16 but none in 15 or 17.

Hayden


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

farmerbrown said:


> Maybe the bugs drowned I know we had a lot of rain in a short period of time.


I was thinking that


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I added insecticide in my tank mix for second cut alfalfa. I didn't think they were very prevalent this year, but I could see precisely where my spray skippers were when I took second cut off. They were pretty hard on it in those small areas. I sprayed again 10 days after 2nd cutting. It promptly rained 5.5" after that so I'm not sure quite what to expect this round.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Haven't sprayed, but as I cut the last of my 2nd cutting last week, what was red disc conditioner, look more like a Krone color.  As a matter of fact, the Amish that are building my barn never heard/seen them before, when I show them what they looked like.

Larry


----------

